# ماهي اقوى التخصصات في الهندسة الميكانيكية ؟



## wasem22 (10 مارس 2009)

ماهي اقوى التخصصات في الهندسة الميكانيكية ؟
ماهي أصعب شي في الهندسة الميكانكية ؟
ماهي الشركات التي تقوم بتدريب طلاب كلية الهندسة؟


----------



## amerkz1977 (10 مارس 2009)

اقوى التخصصات : القوى الميكانيكية
أصعب شئ في الهندسة الميكانيكية : لا يوجد اي شئ صعب في الحياة مع الاصرار والتحدي
الشركات التي تقوم بتدريب طلاب كلية الهندسة : كل شركة لها مجال عملي ميداني وبعض الشركات الادارية
اتمنى لك التوفيق يا wasem 22


----------



## حسن الأديب (10 مارس 2009)

برأيي أسهل اختصاص هو التدفئة والتكييف


----------



## عمراياد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اقوى التخصصات : وضح ماذا تعني بأقوى ؟؟؟
واصعب : عندما يكون لديك طموح لايوجد شئ صعب في الحياة 
جميع الشركات الانتاجيه وغيرها ...


----------



## د.محبس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك مادة تعتبر من advances تحتاج خيال وواسع وقد لا تمر عليك في المراحل الاولية فقط في الدراسات اسمها الغموض الميكانيكي
mechanical fuzzy


----------



## hglvd (6 فبراير 2010)

لايوجد شئ صعب في الحياة 
جميع الشركات الانتاجيه وغيرها ...


----------



## khaled hariri (7 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## khaled hariri (7 فبراير 2010)

مشـــــــكور


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2010)

كل أختصاص لم تتعلمه صعب 
واقوى اختصاص حاليا من ناحية شموليته واتساعه تدفئة وتكييف وطاقة بديله


----------



## asy (7 فبراير 2010)

كل سهل المهم العزيمة والتوكل علي الله


----------



## Eng.Moyad (8 يونيو 2010)

فعلا ... من أهم التخصصات في الهندسة الميكانيكية هو / القوى الميكانيكية / أو هندسة الطاقة الميكانيكية , أي تسخير العلوم التطبيقية في توليد مختلف أنواع الطاقات ..


----------



## mido111 (8 يونيو 2010)

*لايوجد شيء صعب في الحياة ولكن الصعوبة تكمن في مرحلة الانتقال من الحياة النظرية إلى الحياة العملية ...هنا الصعوبة ريثما يكتسب بعض الخبرة و يتأقلم
*​


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (8 يونيو 2010)

يا اخي 
اقوى تخصص في العالم هو تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية 
يكفي انك مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## ابوعمور (20 يونيو 2010)

لا شي مستحيل تحت الشمس ,, بس بالاصرار والعزيمة بتبلغ مبتغاك


----------



## Eng lfc (20 يونيو 2010)

الميكانيك اقوى الاقسام


----------



## WAEL_2005_99 (23 يونيو 2010)

كلام جميل توكل على الله كل شي سهل


----------



## waelfarid (24 يونيو 2010)

زميلنا العزيز في القاموس معني الميكانيكا هو علم الحيل يكون عندك من المعلومات والدراية بالظواهر الطبيعية والفيزيائية وكل ماحولك تترجمه لما تعلمته مثال علي السريع وجه الشبه بين سريان الموائع وسريان الكهرباء وسريان الحرارة (ذو الطاقة الاعلي يعطي ذو الطاقة الاقل) ومفيش علم نقي ضروري تكون العلوم كلها متداخلة من تصميم ميكانيكي لكهربي لكيميائي لجغرافي لقابل للتطبيق قانونا وتكلفة واستخداما 
لان المهندس وظيفته تسهيل حياة الناس بما يفي بالغرض فنيا وعلي حسب عمر السلعة المطلوبة بأقل التكاليف عندك مثلا المحاسبين بيراعو التكلفة فقط في شراء سلعة ما بينما المهندس بينظر للموضوع من نواحي عدة مثال علي ذلك نشتري شيء نستخدمه ب10 قروش وعمره شهر ولا نشتري شيء ب25 قرش مثلا وعمره 6شهور فيه ناحية وقت العطلة في عدم توافر الشيء ده حتي الحصول عليه مرة ثانية وبفرض أنه موجود وقت الايقاف وقت الفك والتركيب وتكلفته وليكن الشيء ده قطعة غيار لماكينة مفترض فيها الاستمرارية لاداء عملها زي محطات انتاج الكهرباء او تحلية المياة ده كلام بصورة عامة نيجي للي حضرتك بتدور عليه هو التخصص النادر اللي بيكون صاحبه مطلوب بسعر أو أجرعالي أولا الرزق بيد الله تعالي وحده بس الاجتهاد مطلوب والصراحة الحصول علي مؤهل دكتوراة بعد الماستر اللي هي الماجستير بياخد وقت ومجهود وفلوس بس ثماره أكيدة وميكانيكا يندرج تحتها 
قوي
انتاج
غزل ونسيج 
هندسة بحرية وعمارة سفن
سيارات
طيران
اجهزة طبية
تبريد وتكييف داخلة في القوي
تصميم ماكينات داخلة في القوي
ميكانيكا الموائع داخلة في القوي
الالكترو ميكانيكال يجمع بين الميكانيكا والكهرباء الميكاترونيكس يعني الالة المنظومة الميكانيكية المدارة كهربيا والمراقبة والمتحكم فيها الكترونيا 
وفي الاول وفي الاخر كلهم مهمين ولوحضرتك لسة طالب وما اخترتش لسة قسم معين 
انصحك تكون مهندس صيانة اجهزة (هو في الاصل المفروض ميكانيكا ولكنه في الاغلب بيكون كهرباء قوي)مجال عمله واسع ومطلوب وله احترامه
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------

